# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Demi And Or Leo Die!!!!

## Bryan

Soap Alert on LK Today today with Tina Baker...

she compared Demi and Leo to Romeo and Juliet, saying it would end as shakespeare's play does

and in Romeo and Juliet the pair die, so this means that either Demi and or Leo will die!

----------


## Luna

omg!!!   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

I think it will be Leo they cant get rid of demi

----------


## Bryan

it may be both of them...and in R & J they take a posionous drink... it could be a drugs overdose or something in EE

----------


## Katy

noooooooooo. I dont want that to happen. good Television but so sad.

----------


## Luna

aaahhhh never thought that it could be the both of them...that will be so sad to watch....i'll get the hankies ready. any idea when it will be aired?

----------


## Bryan

no idea...but whenever tina baker has a soap alert it does come true eventually

----------


## di marco

its prob going to be linked with the drugs storyline thing

----------


## Katy

i assume it will be linked to the drugs too.

----------


## di marco

what will happen to aleesha? is she going to die as well?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

omg no i like them

----------


## Treacle

That cretin with a face only a mother could love often gets things wrong "bondboffin". Sharon Marshall is even slightly better than her! 

And unless she said they are actually going to die it's not really an upcoming spoiler is it?

----------


## angelblue

No i dont think either of them die   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

i doubt this is true. It seems a bit far fetched.

----------


## Treacle

They could have meant something different but as it's Tina Baker who I'm convinced is on drugs to start off with. I am not understanding anything she says. Hardly worth getting up for to be honest. It's Sharon Marshall on This Morning you want!

----------


## Katy

i dont like tina baker either not really. She used to have a section on the BBC boards.

----------


## Treacle

Her and Lozza Kelly want their bums spanked for slagging EastEnders off sometimes  :Smile: 

I hate them!  :Mad:

----------


## angelblue

Tina baker she isnt very good when i was an member on the bbc boards she wasnt very good either half the time she didnt know anything but sharon marshall seems okay though  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

maybe its because its on BBC and LK today is ITV.

----------


## angelblue

Yeah maybe   :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

this obvoiusly has something to do with the drugs storyline. oh no i dont want one of them to die but i would rather leo died i love demi! i just hope nothng bad happens to Leesha!

----------


## Frankie

> Soap Alert on LK Today today with Tina Baker...
> 
> she compared Demi and Leo to Romeo and Juliet, saying it would end as shakespeare's play does
> 
> and in Romeo and Juliet the pair die, so this means that either Demi and or Leo will die!




Sorry did no one tell them they are 14! and they're like "we're in love" 
it's annoying

----------


## Treacle

I don't care about Demi anyways. I used to but I don't like her now she's all nice.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Let's hope that it don't mean one of them will die, it's nice to have a young cupple again.

----------


## chance

lets hope its the pair of em

----------


## xcutiekatiex

oh no  :Sad:  i really like them two

----------


## callummc

> lets hope its the pair of em


      i agree with you and just hope they take their boring moaning parents with them

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They look cute together tho. All be them a little boring.

----------


## Kim

I read that Demi takes an overdose and is left fighting for her life after she and leo get envolved drugs shortly after running away.

----------


## Bryan

> I read that Demi takes an overdose and is left fighting for her life after she and leo get envolved drugs shortly after running away.


have you got a source for this?

----------


## Summer

i think she just meant that they ar ein love etc like how romeo & juliet were, nothin really to do with dying, i dunno tho  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> i think she just meant that they ar ein love etc like how romeo & juliet were, nothin really to do with dying, i dunno tho


i know she compared them to r & j with their forbidden love but said that the story ends like romeoe and juliet did...which means one or both of them dies

a soap alert wouldnt be that they are in love, as you already are, something serious is about to happen...

----------


## kelseybabes

leo and demi cant die there such gud actors i ope they dont as i think that if they stop the lovelorn bits and started been realistic about their situation it can be produced further. may i also just say leo is do fit

----------


## Crazzykayzz

i got told that demi loses it because her parents are stopping her from seeing leo and she takes her temper out on aleesha and she throws her down the stairs,does anyone know if that is true?

----------


## xcutiekatiex

:EEK!:  no that cant be ytrue wherd u get that fr0m?

----------


## Princess

It says in Inside Soap:

Which teen lovebirds are set to have a tragic end to their story? Just when the pair decide they want to spend the rest of their lives together, circumstances conspire against them - and they are torn apart in the most tear-jerking way.

----------


## di marco

> It says in Inside Soap:
> 
> Which teen lovebirds are set to have a tragic end to their story? Just when the pair decide they want to spend the rest of their lives together, circumstances conspire against them - and they are torn apart in the most tear-jerking way.


that means if they die, only 1 of them can die then

----------


## Kim

> I read that Demi takes an overdose and is left fighting for her life after she and leo get envolved drugs shortly after running away.


 My source was the sun, it was in there a week or two ago.

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

> It says in Inside Soap:
> 
> Which teen lovebirds are set to have a tragic end to their story? Just when the pair decide they want to spend the rest of their lives together, circumstances conspire against them - and they are torn apart in the most tear-jerking way.


It probably just means that leos mum is taking him to scottland to live!And they are torn apart, although on week 31 they run away after he was meant to go to scottland????????????????????/
This whole storyline confuses me, but leo is fit!

----------


## kelseybabes

leo's so fit who told you that demi loses it because of her parents and throws aleesha down the stairs i dont think it is realistic either anyone agree

----------


## kelseybabes

wow i love the pics where did ya get dem from do you have any wallpapers of leo and demi if you do can you send them to me please

----------


## kelseybabes

> It probably just means that leos mum is taking him to scottland to live!And they are torn apart, although on week 31 they run away after he was meant to go to scottland????????????????????/
> This whole storyline confuses me, but leo is fit!


        that probably will be more likely as neither of them have been in ee long have they!so wot do you think to the drugs storyline and that i think that it is ok and that is where the fighting for life bit comes along or summet like dat so wot do you think?                  leo's so fit i love him   :Lol:

----------


## kelseybabes

did anyone watch eastenders tonight it was good but dont you think that keith and rosie are taking it a bit to far and should just accept them as a couple as they a genuinly loved up and leo is aleeshas dad as demi pointed out tonight aswell good on demi for sticking up for leo.

----------


## kelseybabes

when demi finds out that leo is leaving walford to go to scotland she has some sort of heart to heart with him and later at the allotments he does the allotments in candels and flowers

----------


## hannah-mj

aww how sweet ?!

----------


## di marco

> It probably just means that leos mum is taking him to scottland to live!And they are torn apart, although on week 31 they run away after he was meant to go to scottland????????????????????/
> This whole storyline confuses me, but leo is fit!


i suppose it could just mean that leos moving away but that doesnt seem that tragic, although i suppose it would seem tragic to them 2

----------


## di marco

> when demi finds out that leo is leaving walford to go to scotland she has some sort of heart to heart with him and later at the allotments he does the allotments in candels and flowers


awwwwwww thats sweet!

----------


## Bryan

ive read in inside soap i think that they both run away tpogether to scotland and thats where all the troubles start...

----------


## kelseybabes

i doubt that as leo mam trisha is going to scotland not unless they go and then demi and aleesha follow them or something.

----------


## di marco

> i doubt that as leo mam trisha is going to scotland not unless they go and then demi and aleesha follow them or something.


well scotlands a big place, they could prob run away to anywhere

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yea maybe demi follows him?

----------


## Bryan

> yea maybe demi follows him?


must be, it will explain all the week 31 spoilers about her being missing

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yea

----------


## di marco

> yea maybe demi follows him?


i think she would only follow him if leo knew she was coming and if they had a plan. i dont think she would go by herself all the way up to scotland with aleesha if leo didnt know and she didnt have a propeer plan as anything could happen

----------


## kelseybabes

yeah me too i do think that leo obviousely knows?

----------


## di marco

> yeah me too i do think that leo obviousely knows?


yeh i think he does

----------


## EE-lover

I'm 90% sure Leo dies. Demi and Leo run away when they find out Leo is moving to Scottland. The Millers alert the police and the media about Demi's disappearance and plead that she comes back home but the media somehow make them look bad. Things appear bad when Leo and Demi have no money and he goes into drugs and eventually gets himself killed!!!!!!!!! Demi returns home with Aleesha. All this happens very slowly and lasts weeks.

----------


## leo is fit

They cant get rid of leo  coz all da teenage gals like me will get pissed  of wid da producers but they cant get rid of demi oh my god Philip Dowling is so crit

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

> i think she would only follow him if leo knew she was coming and if they had a plan. i dont think she would go by herself all the way up to scotland with aleesha if leo didnt know and she didnt have a propeer plan as anything could happen


She dont follow him!!! he was meant to leave on thursday and on friday he comes to the millers and then they run  away in london

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

> They cant get rid of leo  coz all da teenage gals like me will get pissed  of wid da producers but they cant get rid of demi oh my god Philip Dowling is so crit


I dont think that they will kill leo off, because it will be news headlines on the ee website, like nana moon!!!I think that he probably nearly dies , but i dont think he will! Anyway they cant kill leo off because hes so fit , and teenage girls luv him including me!!!
THIS WOULDN'T BE IN THE RUMOUR MILLS IF IT WAS TRUE!

----------


## Kim

> I'm 90% sure Leo dies. Demi and Leo run away when they find out Leo is moving to Scottland. The Millers alert the police and the media about Demi's disappearance and plead that she comes back home but the media somehow make them look bad. Things appear bad when Leo and Demi have no money and he goes into drugs and eventually gets himself killed!!!!!!!!! Demi returns home with Aleesha. All this happens very slowly and lasts weeks.


Im sure that it is Demi that dies. When Leo gets involved with drugs to try and earn some money for the family, Demi is involved too and takes a overdose and is left fighting for her life. I would say that it Demi dies because of this.

----------


## leo is fit

Please dont die leo or demi get some ugly person in da show 2 die like ian beals son

----------


## Kim

> Please dont die leo or demi get some ugly person in da show 2 die like ian beals son


Did you mean Stephen ( his step son), Peter or Bobby?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sorry, but this storyline does not interest me what so ever!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Please dont die leo or demi get some ugly person in da show 2 die like ian beals son


I think that's harsh, no one should die, just because of the way they look. I think, Peter, is a really sweet boy, especailly when he returned the Miller's tv, which is more then the likes of Darren would do.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Good point, no one in the miller household would return anything, except Rosie and Mickey.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yea i agree i dont think any young person will die but if you look at the week 32 (i think) on the friday it says they hear a scream i recon its demi because something has happend to leo

----------


## shaunnaparry

i hope leo or demi dont die because they are a sweet couple and belong together.
and leo cant die cos hes only just really come into ee 

leo and demi 4eva

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I hope none of them die, they seem like a sweet little couple and deserve to be a family.

----------


## Jade

> Please dont die leo or demi get some ugly person in da show 2 die like ian beals son


Thats a bit harsh.

----------


## suzewebb

Ooo this sounds like yet another happy go lucky ee storyline...... probably one that should be shown on xmas day for the obvious festive cheer that ee likes to spread so well

----------


## kelseybabes

yeah i heard that too i hope none of them die because they are so like the perfect couple and yeah leo is fit too.

----------


## Kim

Ive read in todays Soaplife that Phillip Dowling (Leo) is leaving in one of the most heartbreaking storylines ever. On the first page it says 'Leo's tragic end' so i think that Leo or both of them will die as i know Demi is left fighting for her life.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

its leo

----------


## SoapRach

That is soooo sad!!  hankies at the ready!

----------


## Kim

> its leo


I know that Leo is going to die but Demi may die aswell. Is it  just Leo or both of them?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh no! I am going to cry, I always do at stuff like that.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

It is Leo. It was even confirmed. I doubt Demi is going to die.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I fell in  :Love:  with Leo and first but now Im wearing off..

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> I fell in  with Leo and first but now Im wearing off..


Same here

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> I know that Leo is going to die but Demi may die aswell. Is it  just Leo or both of them?


just leo and im going to cry i always do especially at shannis 


should this thread go in the spoilers as it is going to happen

----------


## kelseybabes

no i dont want him to die he is soooooooooo fit!!!!!!!   they should stay together and i dont see why script writers are doing that when he has only just joined the soap he is a good actor and i hope he does really well. i love him x x

----------


## chance

someone above said its goin to last weeks,god please nooooo,save us from this!!

----------


## xcutiekatiex

i cant wait for this storyline to get going its a bit boring now but looking good with the drugs thing but am sad about leo dying but you have to admit it makes a better impact for the storyline and more for demi todo later

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*Can't this be closed now since its no longer a romour that Leo is definatly dying?*

----------


## chance

turned off ee already tonight as its all about them.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no but it is sweet

----------


## leo_is_so_fit!!

That is just a rumor!

----------


## kelseybabes

yeah what ever i think the story line is really good but still i cant wait for it and if it does drag on for weeks that would be good ee was really good tonight did you lot watch it i cant wait.  i really want a leo and demi banna how can i get one can someone tell me please x x

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

> That is just a rumor!


Apparently its not a rumour any more, its actually gonna happen, im well upset i really liked leo!!!
But i do think it will make a good storyline, and leo will be in another programme soon enough as he has an agent, so no need to worry, im gonna miss him for a while because hes so fit!

----------


## kelseybabes

yeah me too i think he is well fit! but yeah he will be in other programmes and that wont he hopefully.i just hope i get an autograph before he leaves ill be sending off my letter tomorrow and i will be crying buckets x x

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I can't say that I think Leo is fit, as he's far too young for me, but he is a great actor

----------


## hannah-mj

leo cant die! i really dont want him too  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  aww no xxxxx

----------


## Abi

As this has been confirmed, should this be closed/moved to spoilers?

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yea i think it should?? i also dont want him too leave but i hope he will do me an autograph before he goes

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

> yea i think it should?? i also dont want him too leave but i hope he will do me an autograph before he goes


Yer me too, i sent mine of on the 26/07/05 , when did you send you'rs off?

----------


## Jade

Closing in this section as we know its true now.

disscussed here in the spoilers section

Closing

----------

